
The Founder's Journey: SaaS vs. Marketplace Revenue Models - tlinnster
https://rapidly.co/blog/founders-journey-saas-vs-marketplace-revenue-models/
======
ablekh
There is no such thing as SaaS business/revenue model. SaaS is a software-
based _product delivery model_. What the author of the linked post had in mind
is _subscription business /revenue model_. Such confusion in terminology stems
from the fact that the overwhelming majority of SaaS platforms use
subscription business/revenue model. I thought that it is quite important to
clarify this distinction.

~~~
hansoolo
>Rapidly has a distinct business model in which we have two streams of
revenue: our SaaS subscription and our marketplace.

~~~
ablekh
A single mention of the word "subscription" in the text versus a multitude of
times mentioning "SaaS business model" and "SaaS revenue model" indicates that
the post is, at the very least, seriously inconsistent from the terminology
perspective.

